# treatment for mites/lice



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Hi i have a mouse that is very jumpy and i need to treat for lice, is there any treatment that can be added to food or water as he goes crazy if i use spot on and trie to brush it in, all the rest of my mice just go with the flow so not had a problem until now
any advice? guess i could where g him loves but don't want to hurt him.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I would like to know what is best to treat mites with please ? Is frontline anygood ? I guess for the size of mice a drop or two is plenty ?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I use frontline, so far it seems to do the job well. The important bit is to use the spray, not the spot-on. The concentration of the spot-on is far too high for mice and it has been reported to have serious side affects. With the spray I never witnessed anything of that sort. Just a spritz on the back (0,5ml), back in a well ventilated cage and done 
It should work with jumpy mice, too. I carefully grab them by the base of their tail, administer the spray and let them go back in the cage.


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Ive been using the small animal spot on from pets at home, it really did the job last time and depending on the size of the mouse you only have to use half a pipet, i will have to wear gloves and just tough it out with this little guy as lice can cause serious health problems for mice.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i use to use zeno mini spot on, i could do all mine at the time with 1 pipet, 1 drop up to 10g 2 drops 20g 3 drops 40grams or something like that and you would get around 20ish drops. so it was easy and quick to use. Ive used the bob martin spot on in the past but NEVER again as i have had so many problmes with it killing or injuring animals every time.

I now have a little bottle of ivermectin and use 1 drop on each mouse.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Where can you buy invermectin ?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I use Ivermectin, we use it to treat our hair moo's for lice during summer otherwise they go all patchy. I dilute it, 1 part ivermectin, 5 parts water. Then a simple spray on the bum


jammin32 said:


> Where can you buy invermectin ?


Any livestock store.


----------

